# Is this place gonna explode in over a month?



## EdinNO (Sep 27, 2006)

Its a little slow now, but I bet its gonna be WILD over here a month from now!

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 28, 2006)

50%???? Damn, that's almost half!


----------



## Hill William (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm bettin on 400+ members by New Years. Good Job guys.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, and 350 of them will make like two posts. One panicing when they see their state's results coming in and they haven't gotten theirs. Then another when they gloat how they passed. Then they will disappear forever.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 28, 2006)

VT, why so angry?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2006)

at least we can hold that no name in the banner thing over their head?

what was going to be the minimum? 20 posts to get in the banner? or 500?


----------



## petermcc (Sep 28, 2006)

I better start boosting my post count!!!!!

:lie:


----------



## GTScott (Sep 28, 2006)

Why does the activity go up AFTER the test? i would have thought that things would continue to rise until the test date and then go back down afterwards. Do folks turn here to discuss how they attacked problems and such?

-GT


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2006)

> VT, why so angry?


I just think it's kinda lame when people register and post once and disappear. Especially if it's just to say they passed. It's exciting because you think there's a bunch of new members, then nothing pans out from it.

That, and I may be in a slightly grouchy mood because I'm designing a stormwater detention pond that has to detain 60,000 ft^3 of water for 12 hours minimum. Grr.


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 28, 2006)

GT,

From past expereince, the activity goes up right after the test to commiserate over the difficulty of the test, share experiences, etc....

Then, after about 1 month, people start getting antsy and talking about when the results will come out, etc....

Hopefully, people will really get into discussing problems and methods prior to the exam as well.

Ed


----------



## benbo (Sep 28, 2006)

People come to complain about NCEES and State Board. The smilies will be flying. Especially :suicide: :brick: :mail: :drunk: :ruh:


----------



## DrFranz (Sep 29, 2006)

hahahaha

that's so true... I suggest we put it to vote (the minimum number of posts to have their name in the banner...) My suggestion: a minimum of 100 posts. :dsgt:


----------



## GTScott (Sep 29, 2006)

What is this mythical banner I hear talk of? Does inclusion on such item get you a discount at Red Lobster or something?

-GT


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 29, 2006)

Good idea Doc.

100 sounds like a good number.

Maybe RG can put a banner up stating that 100 posts are required to be on the passing banner.

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 29, 2006)

Your name (at least your board name) goes up on a scrolling banner if you pass, congratulating you for the job well done.

Its nice to be on it. No Red Lobster, but you do get to continue to post here! :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 29, 2006)

We did say a while back (after the last one) that it would take 25 post minimum to be on the banner this time.

I put dozens of names up there for people who had one post. That post was to just say "add my name".

100 might be a little much, but I'd say AT LEAST 25.


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah, you might be right. However, if you guys advertise the minimum, be it 25, 50, 100 it might encourage people to start posting now to get their count up in order to be in on the banner.

Ed


----------



## GTScott (Sep 29, 2006)

No discount at Red Lobster...what good is that!?!

I take it you guys have problems with a bunch of users with 1 post and such?

-GT


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 29, 2006)

You go DV! The man doesn't waste any time!

Hopefully it draws in more conversation!

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 29, 2006)

> I take it you guys have problems with a bunch of users with 1 post and such?


No, not really, it's just that it bites to have 60 names on the banner, and only 10 of them being good contributing members. The contributing members get their names lost in the 'shuffle', because the last list was LONG.

The banner will be used as 'pat on the back' to our members. That's all.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 29, 2006)

RoadGuy,

you want 25 posts? 50?

It's your call.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2006)

25 is fine with me, but anything just to do away with the one hit wonders...

you can see the full passing list from last exam here

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=785&amp;st=0last


----------



## apk71 (Sep 29, 2006)

I could care less about my name on a banner. As Long as I know I passed that's all that matters.


----------



## benbo (Sep 29, 2006)

apk71 - 18 posts to go and you're banner bound!


----------



## apk71 (Sep 29, 2006)

17


----------



## apk71 (Sep 29, 2006)

16


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't think spamming your way to 25 was what they had in mind apk.

And as for a coupon to Red Lobster, that might be phushing it. How about free lunch in the dining hall of the nearest engineering school?


----------



## GTScott (Sep 30, 2006)

Deal. Tech is the closest school to me and they have a lovely "is this meat? is this a vegetable" medley that they run.


----------



## Ugly Kid Joe (Sep 30, 2006)

the "hurry up and wait" will soon be upon us!


----------



## petermcc (Oct 1, 2006)

hurry up and :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 1, 2006)

I did too much of the :drunk: last night. Real serious bender. I'm in bad shape today.


----------



## GeigerBC (Oct 1, 2006)

Having been on other boards with post counts to get or take part in stuff, you might want to specifiy somewhere (not in that really fast scroll at the top) that it can't be 25 spam posts.


----------



## Art (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll be crawling the walls waiting for results...

at least Thanksgiving, Christmas &amp; New Years should make it go a bit faster...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 2, 2006)

> Having been on other boards with post counts to get or take part in stuff, you might want to specifiy somewhere (not in that really fast scroll at the top) that it can't be 25 spam posts.


Yeah, and that all those caught spamming will be dealt with swiftly and painfully.

:tone:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

:+1:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 2, 2006)

> Deal. Tech is the closest school to me and they have a lovely "is this meat? is this a vegetable" medley that they run.


I'm surprised how much dining halls have evolved even since I graduated a few years back.

I've eaten at Vermont Tech a couple times, as we are doing a job there. And I ate at Keene State a couple weeks back when my fiance ran the Keene marathon that was sponsored by the college.

And damn, they had some good eats. Good quality food, and lots of variety. All you can eat, which is great but also explains why there are so many tubby college kids out there.

All they had at my school was a dungeon like cafeteria in the basement. The main campus was a 10 minute walk from the eng school so they had their own little cafeteria. Limited service, and the employees were either ex-cons or mentally retarded folks in a job placement program. Because I'm real comfortable with some dude fresh out of Riker's holding a cleaver.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 2, 2006)

I bet they spit in your food too!

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 2, 2006)

I had to send it back and complain to the manager a couple of times.

You'd get someone who wasn't exactly playing with a full deck making you a sandwich. They'd get the lettuce everywhere but on your sandwich, and mangle the thing when they cut it.

I'm sure the poor bastard was doing his best, but it was just plain unacceptable on occasion.


----------



## petergibbons (Oct 2, 2006)

Written in a bathroom stall at a college I used to attend: Flush twice...it's a long way to the dining hall!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 2, 2006)

^ They've got that same saying written in a stall at a restaurant I sometimes go to for lunch. Apparently your load is directed to the kitchen instead of the dining hall, according to the statement.

The first time I saw that I laughed so damn hard. Someone else walked in while I was laughing and must have wondering why someone was laughing hysterically while sitting on the pot.


----------



## singlespeed (Oct 2, 2006)

Traffic has really been down lately and I think that is a *Good thing*

That means y'all are studying like crazy! 

I know I don't check in here much anymore; eat, sleep, study, work......

The sad thing is that even if I do pass this Oct. exam (and I'm not sure that I will), I'm not done - I have board certs to write next year :suicide:


----------



## Fudgey (Oct 2, 2006)

If this place explodes, who is gonna clean it up?

Explosions are messy.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 2, 2006)

Maybe someone can suck it all out with a fudge pump? 

Ed


----------



## redrum (Oct 2, 2006)

"I have board certs to write next year"

??? what are those?


----------



## PEsoon2B (Oct 11, 2006)

If by chance I pass, I want on that damn banner.

I had to watch everyone's name go by last time.


----------

